# Downspout on sidewalk in front of the house



## nohandyman2014 (Jun 25, 2014)

Our house has a downspout that falls right on the top of the main sidewalk in front of the house. When the downspout is up water spills on the sidewalk and depending on the temperature (I live in Canada) that water freezes and becomes like a sheet of ice therefore dangerous for people that come visit us, delivery man etc.. Keeping it down it is also a hazard as people may trip on it because it is right on the middle of the sidewalk.
I was thinking to move the eavesthrough and downspout so it could run along side the step but the builder said that I might have problem with drainage.

Anyone out there have any suggestion on how to solve this problem?
I have attached a couple images to show the downspout.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I guess the referenece to draining was an issue of freezing in winter.... otherwise I would not understand any drainage issue with turning that 90* and exiting by your steps.

Depending on your electrical, I'd turn it and feed a heat tape thru it that you might have to use in winter.

What is that gutter drains exposure (N-E-S- or W)

Or maybe rehang your entire gutter and relocate the downspout

Best


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That downspout should be running straight down and into a sch 40 pipe that elbows under the slab and routed out daylight.


----------



## nohandyman2014 (Jun 25, 2014)

The gutter drains exposure is North. Thanks


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> That downspout should be running straight down and into a sch 40 pipe that elbows under the slab and routed out daylight.


Yep... but not now as easy to do... plus I think you'd create a more likely winter freezing issue with less slope.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Yep... but not now as easy to do... plus I think you'd create a more likely winter freezing issue with less slope.


Not as easy as before the slab but still doable...At least it's not landscaped yet. 

Can't really say anything else without knowing the lay of the land.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

It is unfortunate that a builder would not plan for something as simple as this.

From you pictures you can't tell what lies off the other side of your house - is it possible to route the downspout off to the left (if you are looking at the second picture)? 

Might be worth it to route it beneath the sidewalk as mentioned already.
Pretty much anywhere else would be better than where it is now.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't they have some kind of downspout that springs up when not in use, and goes down when it rains? I had a similar issue and thought I saw something before.

You could always core a hole for a pvc drain pipe and dig under the concrete, and do a pop up out in the yard. I put one in but we were replacing the sidewalk so it was easier for me.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

MrBryan said:


> It is unfortunate that a builder would not plan for something as simple as this.


 Exactly. 

A eavestrough outfit might be able to move the downspout to another spot. That would require re-sloping (possibly replacing) some of the gutters. 

First thing I would look at is the slope of the land ---- where does the water want to go ? (Please don't say the land all slopes back toward the house.) You want to drain the water to a spot that it will flow away from the house --- not just to the spot that looks best.


----------

